# Motor PaP NMB PM55L-048



## MartinRRR (Ene 27, 2012)

Hola! Poseo dos motores paso a paso de una imapresora, ambos NMB exactamente estos:

http://www.eminebea.com/content/html/en/motor_list/pm_motor/pdf/pm55l048.pdf

Encontre ese dato que indica que su voltaje es de 24v (aunque pienso usarlos con menos, creo que no mas de 9, como mucho 12 pero se complica conseguir una bateria de auto...)

Lo quiero hacer funcionar, pero no se como, solo quiero que se comporte como un motor electrico que valla en un solo sentido, por eso asumo que hay que conectar 2 cables, pero tiene 6 y no se cual enchufar.

Tiene los siguientes cables:
Negro   -   Rojo    -   Marron
Naranja -  Rojo    -   Amarillo

Igual a este:





No es una foto mia, pero es el mismo motor.

Solo consulto para no quemarlos.
Soy un aficionado a la electronica pero tengo pocos conocimientos, perdon si dije algo incoherente.

Saludos!


----------



## Limako (Ene 27, 2012)

Mira el funcionamiento de los motores paso a paso 
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/informacion/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm
Este es muy bueno


----------



## MartinRRR (Ene 29, 2012)

Limako dijo:


> Mira el funcionamiento de los motores paso a paso
> http://www.todorobot.com.ar/informacion/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm
> Este es muy bueno



Genial, tengo un tester y voy a probar lo que dice el texto para identificar los cables de las bobinas, pero por lo que veo no se puede usar como un simple motor ¿verdad? y como se hace si es que se puede?

Gracias por las respuestas
Saludos!


----------



## Limako (Ene 29, 2012)

pues la mejor forma para ti seria conseguir un l297 o un saa1042 como cerebro de polarizacion, luego al ser unipolar un driver uln2003 para controlar la potencia de las activaciones, y un 555 para hacer oscilar... todo ello llevaria al desarrollo de unsistema electronico de control, que si no estas habituado = se te hace demasiado dificil


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 29, 2012)

Hola Amigo, si utilizas ese tipo de motor a una tension menor de trabajo a la cual esta estipulado el motor no desarrollara el torque que es capaz. Un motor tipo PaP tiene caracteristicas muy diferentes a un motor tipo DC. Cuentanos que deseas hacer.


----------



## MNES09 (Mar 8, 2012)

hola yo tengo el mismo motor y la verdad no se q*U*e sucede con el, mando el comun a positivo y cu*a*alquiera de las bobinas a tierra y se agarra a girar como cu*A*lquier motor de DC y no se queda anclado en la posicion correspondiente,, porque sera??

ahh y agrego que despues de unas cuantas vueltas si se queda anclado pero en ese momento desactivo esa bo*B*ina y activo otra y ya no se mueve el rotor simplemente saca una chispita como si estu*V*iera en corto.


----------



## Limako (Mar 9, 2012)

MNES09 me encantaria poder ver eso!!! no comprendo ni por asomo por que puede ser jajaja. 
No sera un motor con algun tipo de sincro para saber la posicion o algo asi no?


----------



## MNES09 (Mar 9, 2012)

hola LimaKo aclaro que el motor es el que nuestro compañero martinRRR postea hasta arriba y si es un motor PaP, otra cosa lo estoy alimentando con un cargador de viejo que me entrega 9v 400mA cuando el datasheet del motor dice que consume 800mA y 24v aunque no creo que sea eso pero tampoco se porque sucede eso ah y hoy que lo probe nuevamente me di cuenta que cuando se queda girando cambia su direccion de giro sin activar otra bo*U*ina sera que los imanes se *H*ayan separado del rotor o algo asi??


----------



## Limako (Mar 10, 2012)

eso de *QU*e se *QU*ede girando... no le veo expli*C*ación fisica a no ser de que este roto


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2012)

MNES09 dijo:


> hola yo tengo el mismo motor y la verdad no se q*U*e sucede con el, mando el comun a positivo y cu*a*alquiera de las bobinas a tierra y se agarra a girar como cu*A*lquier motor de DC y no se queda anclado en la posicion correspondiente,, porque sera??
> 
> ahh y agrego que despues de unas cuantas vueltas si se queda anclado pero en ese momento desactivo esa bo*B*ina y activo otra y ya no se mueve el rotor simplemente saca una chispita como si estu*V*iera en corto.





MNES09 dijo:


> hola LimaKo aclaro que el motor es el que nuestro compañero martinRRR postea hasta arriba y si es un motor PaP, otra cosa lo estoy alimentando con un cargador de viejo que me entrega 9v 400mA cuando el datasheet del motor dice que consume 800mA y 24v aunque no creo que sea eso pero tampoco se porque sucede eso ah y hoy que lo probe nuevamente me di cuenta que cuando se queda girando cambia su direccion de giro sin activar otra bo*U*ina sera que los imanes se *H*ayan separado del rotor o algo asi??





Limako dijo:


> eso de *QU*e se *QU*ede girando... no le veo expli*C*ación fisica a no ser de que este roto



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 


Mide la *tensión de rizado* del cargador que estas empleando.


----------

